# Instacart Peak Boost reduced



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Just noticed Instacart Peak Boost max payout has dropped from $16 to $12. Not sure if just my area or if it's more widespread?


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Just noticed Instacart Peak Boost max payout has dropped from $16 to $12. Not sure if just my area or if it's more widespread?


Disregard. $16 boost showed up again. I think the $12 boost was due to minimum order.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Instacart sux. And not in a good way.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

It certainly is challenging to say the least. Taking batches at base rate is like working for $5 an hour after all is said and done. Only way to do Instacart is with peak bonuses and even that can be stressful trying to juggle replacement items, messaging the customer, struggling with finding stuff in stores with terrible layouts, long deli lines, etc....bring Xanax with you.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Update: Here in my area they HAVE INDEED CUT THE PEAK BONUS TO $12. Couple with the loss of the quality bonus, it is clear Instacart is trying to staunch the bleeding. On the other side of the coin, I dont see how Instacart seriously thinks shoppers will work for $6 an hour net. The model is not sustainable by light years.....UNLESS they are getting hefty sources of income from the stores and companies that manufacture the products.


----------

